# Looking for Specific code sections



## TZJR (Jan 23, 2019)

Good afternoon everyone,

Working on a project that is showing curved ramps throughout a park.

Here are my questions that I can't seem to find based on ADA & IBC.  


Are ramps allowed to be curved?
ADA - 2010

IBC - 2015 (Adopted by PA)

When they are curved where do you measure the max run of 30 ft too, with a 30 inch rise?
I am only asking the first because I can't find anything that says they can't, but I also can't find anything as to were to measure a curved ramp run too.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## cda (Jan 23, 2019)

I am not into sidewalks

But thinking if outside of a building and not part of a building exit

IBC more than likely does not apply.


I would say yes ramps allowed to be curved

Cannot speak on where you measure


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 23, 2019)

There are a couple problems with curved ramps:

(1)  It is difficult wheel a wheelchair along a curved path where you constantly have to turn one wheel at a different rate than the other.  It is a lot easier to go straight as far as possible and then turn.

(2)  The cross-slope on a curved ramp is constantly changing and likely to exceed 2%.


----------



## steveray (Jan 23, 2019)

I too would argue that IBC probably does not apply....But I would think the curve would be allowed and I would measure the 30" rise at the shortest point of run.....


----------



## TZJR (Jan 23, 2019)

It's a bunch of walkways in a Park, there are buildings, but they are not directly connected to the curved ramps.

With that in mind I also looking at Ramps that start wider at the top and slim down towards the bottom, I can see possibly doing this in reverse starting small and widening, but not sure how it applies. 

If at all?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 23, 2019)

Keep it under a 5% slope and it is not a ramp by definition


----------



## steveray (Jan 23, 2019)

TZJR said:


> It's a bunch of walkways in a Park, there are buildings, but they are not directly connected to the curved ramps.
> 
> With that in mind I also looking at Ramps that start wider at the top and slim down towards the bottom, I can see possibly doing this in reverse starting small and widening, but not sure how it applies.
> 
> If at all?



Egress is not allowed to narrow in the direction of travel, but if these are not egress ramps, no problem...


----------



## TZJR (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks for all the confirmation Info.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 23, 2019)

For every 30" vertically you are required to have a level landing, therefore the end of each landing would be the termination of your 30' runs.
As a public park its POT's must be accessible. City in Northern California lost a suit over this back in 06'.


----------



## cda (Jan 23, 2019)

If you do an Internet search ada curved ramps, there is some discussion


----------



## cda (Jan 23, 2019)

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/c9/25/85/c9258569761affcc505677445db9aabf.jpg


----------



## my250r11 (Jan 23, 2019)

Depends on AHJ, but i would measure from the center line of the sidewalk


----------



## JPohling (Jan 23, 2019)

It will be a serious challenge with the 2% maximum cross slope.


----------



## cda (Jan 23, 2019)

Check the last page

Not sure if it helps


http://alphaonenow.org/accessdesign/pdf/buildingaramp.pdf


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 24, 2019)

ICC/ANSI A117.1 has no requirement that ramps are to be straight. Just that a landing is required where ramps change direction. If a ramp is curving right that's just one direction.


----------



## JPohling (Jan 24, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> ICC/ANSI A117.1 has no requirement that ramps are to be straight. Just that a landing is required where ramps change direction. If a ramp is curving right that's just one direction.


Landings would be required based upon a vertical height change of greater than 30"


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 24, 2019)

I don't think the widening or narrowing of the walkways/ ramps would be an issue as long as the minimum clearances are required... Same as MOE - The required width must be provided ---- a 20 foot wide corridor is allowed to narrow down to a six foot double doorway as long as the doors are wide enough to accommodate the width required for egress.


----------

